# Prayers for Cowgirl and her brother



## walking dude (Apr 20, 2008)

hey folks...........cowgirl's brother had a heart attack......

he may be having bypass surgery tomorrow...........

can i get some prayers sent her and her BIG brother's way.........he is a big part of her life

hang in there curlygurl...........we all love ya..........


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 20, 2008)

I'll have them both in my prayers


----------



## white cloud (Apr 20, 2008)

Same here. Doctors are real good with that kinda stuff now days.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 20, 2008)

yeah.........my mom had a quadruple bypass several years ago........she is going strong......she will be 75 aweek from today..........


----------



## flyin'illini (Apr 20, 2008)

Done.  Thanks for asking.


----------



## capt dan (Apr 20, 2008)

We are thinkin bout ya both here in Mich. 

Dude, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## tmw611 (Apr 20, 2008)

I will certainly lift them all in prayer. Who better to go to than the great physician?


----------



## kookie (Apr 20, 2008)

My prayers go out to cowgirl and her brother............


----------



## craig chamberlain (Apr 20, 2008)

Our prayers go out to cowgirl and her brother.We'll ask for prayers for her and her brother tonight in church also.


----------



## fritz (Apr 20, 2008)

In my thoughts Kid....


----------



## mossymo (Apr 20, 2008)

Cowgirl's family is in my prayers and I am wishing the best for them.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 20, 2008)

allie & I have u 2 in our thoughts CG


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 20, 2008)

In our prayers here too. 
Andy.


----------



## ron50 (Apr 20, 2008)

For one of the nicest people on this forum, my thoughts and prayers go out to you and your brother.


----------



## ne.hunter (Apr 20, 2008)

thoughts, prayers,hopes & wishes go out to their famlies


----------



## reents (Apr 20, 2008)

Our Thoughts And Prayers Are Fo You


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 20, 2008)

Cowgirl you hang tough!  Tell your brother there are lots of folks pullin for a great outcome!  This big neighborhood of ours is thinkin bout the both of ya's!


----------



## bassman (Apr 20, 2008)

Add my well wishes to the rest.  Hope everything's OK.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hey sweetie, I don't know how I missed this, but you and your brother will be in my prayers first thing in the morning. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## sumosmoke (Apr 20, 2008)

With as far as this forum reaches, you and your brother have worldwide support and prayers, for a speedy recovery.


----------



## phil s (Apr 21, 2008)

My Families prayers are also with you!


----------



## lcruzen (Apr 21, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## geek with fire (Apr 21, 2008)

Thoughts an prayers from the propeller head section.  We're thinkin' about ya' moo-chick!


----------



## waysideranch (Apr 21, 2008)

The Wayside Ranch is pulling for family.


----------



## funh2o (Apr 21, 2008)

Cowgirl....Sending thoughts and prayers your way. Hope it all turns out ok for big brother.

Hugs....Steve


----------



## drinkdosequis (Apr 21, 2008)

Cowgirl, my prayers are with you and your brother.


----------



## dingle (Apr 21, 2008)

Cowgirl, many thoughts and prayers to you and your bro! Great strides have been made over the years for heart conditions. A guy here at work just had a quad by-pass. He's doing great and was only out of work for 6 weeks.
Many hugs from Dingle.


----------



## richtee (Apr 21, 2008)

Dang  I missed this... surely!


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gotcha covered here, cowgirl. Will keep you & bro in my prayers, for sure! Hang tough!

Brian


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 21, 2008)

Wow, I was on the boat all weekend, I had no idea.  Cowgirl my thoughts and prayers are with your brother and your family.  If there is anything I can do as always dont hesitate to ask.


----------



## placebo (Apr 21, 2008)

Sending much love your way cowgirl. Keep your chin up!


----------



## gooose53 (Apr 21, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are with your brother's speedy recovery!!


----------



## johngil (Apr 21, 2008)

I will put them buth on the prayer chain at our church. 
She will be our prayers.


----------



## invader q (Apr 21, 2008)

My thoughts are with them.


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 21, 2008)

Many thoughts and prayers for you from us.


----------



## shellbellc (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey girl, my paryers go you to you and your family!  Wishing your brother a speedy recovery!


----------



## deadeye126 (Apr 21, 2008)

we here say a prayer cowgirl pray all works out ok


----------



## blacklab (Apr 21, 2008)

Positive thoughts and prayers for all


----------



## smokingrookie (Apr 21, 2008)

Cowgirl, Our thoughts and prayers will be with you and your brother, may God bless you and your family. Travis


----------



## coyote (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck there, keep the positive thoughts going. and don't stray to far from what you do in life.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Apr 21, 2008)

Prayers go out to you and your Brother - Cowgirl... if ya need anything its a PM a way!!


----------



## allen (Apr 21, 2008)

Hey CG, Thoughts and prayer to you and  your brother and also your family


----------



## pdigg (Apr 21, 2008)

All my thoughts and prayers are with you today - D00de, if you hear any updates, please let us know.


----------



## halibut (Apr 21, 2008)

our prayers are with you


----------



## smokeys my pet (Apr 21, 2008)

I too will put them both in my prayers also. GOD BLESS THEM BOTH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 22, 2008)

thank you folks.....i appreciate the prayers and well wished.
he just got out of surgery....all went well. they did a double by pass.

i'm trying to relax for a minute......
since my mom and dad are both gone, my big brother is kind of special to me....glad he's gonna be around awhile longer.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 22, 2008)

glad to hear it curlygurl..............real glad.........now crack open a beer and relax!

hugs and kisses


----------



## desertlites (Apr 22, 2008)

glad to hear cowgirl-may things go well from here.


----------



## richtee (Apr 22, 2008)

Alllright! Can I ship some dinner out? I know you must be wiped out... God bless!


----------



## travcoman45 (Apr 22, 2008)

Great to hear, family is always special.


----------



## morkdach (Apr 22, 2008)

nice to here good news in a bypass we and me want you and bro with us for a very long time
TERRY


----------



## mossymo (Apr 22, 2008)

cowgirl
Great news to hear, I pray for more positive news on his recovery.


----------



## flash (Apr 22, 2008)

My wife's father had a quad bypass, he is strong as an ox again. Good luck and prayers to the family.


----------



## smokin' joe (Apr 23, 2008)

Great news CG.  I hope he has a speedy recovery!!!  Sounds like he is going to be just fine.


----------



## ron50 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great news. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## rtom (Apr 23, 2008)

glad to hear the good news you are still in our thoughts 

Rich


----------



## smok'n steve (Apr 23, 2008)

Just saw the post Cowgirl, and Glad there is some good news, I will be thinking of you and your brother---praying for a good recovery:-)


----------



## minn.bill (Apr 23, 2008)

my prayers for both of you girl


----------



## cowgirl (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks to all of you for the good wishes, prayers and hugs. I'm convinced your good thoughts and prayers got me and my family through this rough time.....ya'll are awesome.

My brother is getting married today in the intensive care unit......I'm soooooo happy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Three or four of us will be there with the judge...

He should be going home in a few days and I will probably be going back home soon too. 

Thank you all so much!! You're an amazing group of friends.


----------



## luv2camp35 (Apr 24, 2008)

My father-in-law had quad bypass 5 years ago.  

He is now 76.  

He is also outside cutting my grass (3/4 acre) with pushmower!!!! 

He is in as good of health now as he was when he was 40.


----------



## brianj517 (Apr 24, 2008)

Great news, CG! Glad to hear that he pulled through so quickly....tell him congrats on the pending nuptials, too!

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 24, 2008)

Cowgirl, I'm so glad to hear the good news, may good health rein over all of you.


----------



## funh2o (Apr 24, 2008)

Cowgirl, I was happy to hear the good news. I'm glad all went well and he will be able to go home in a few days. Sending congrats to him on his wedding also.

Thanks for the update and sending continued good wishes your way

Steve


----------



## kratzx4 (Apr 24, 2008)

Glad to hear that everything went well. Congrats to him on the wedding but ain't that like jumping from the frying pan into the fire. HEE HEE. Many happy eons to the happy couple.


----------



## vlap (Apr 24, 2008)

I have heard of shotgun weddings... Now triple bypass weddings? Was it the shock of the thought of getting married that scared him into the hospital?


----------



## navionjim (Apr 24, 2008)

Great news Cowgirl! Sorry I was out diving in Cancun and didn't hear about this until now, just glad all is turning out well.
Love Jimbo


----------



## morkdach (Apr 24, 2008)

glad to hear it married and all great


----------



## white cloud (Apr 24, 2008)

Thats great, This is a mighty powerfull group


----------



## crewcab4x4 (Apr 25, 2008)

Glad everything turned out alright! Tell your brother congrats and get well soon.

Jason


----------

